# Any reason why I should not combine a Captain Bit and a Sea Horse in series, in the same enclosure?



## Stelloh42 (Sep 27, 2020)

I understand that the PT2399 can get really noisy if it's circuit has to share power on the same 9v as another circuit does. I want to build a double-pedal version of the Captain Bit first, then the Sea Horse second. Like I said - I know noise is an issue but I figure there is all ready going to be noisy when that gnarly octave fuzz is on... anyway - just curious if the kind of transformer that is in the Captain Bit will melt down if you hook it and a PT2399 circuit and 5v regulator up to the same 9v jack.

Sorry if this sounds like a horribly noisy idea, but if you heard the music I make, you'd understand.

thanks!

-Chris


----------



## Robert (Sep 28, 2020)

It should be perfectly fine.   The series polarity protection diode + filter cap of each circuit should help reduce interference between the two circuits via the power supply (compared to just paralleling them together with diode to ground protection).

It's not going to explode.    

The only way to know for sure about the noise levels is to give it a shot.


----------



## HamishR (Sep 28, 2020)

I've built overdrives in the same box as a PT2399 delay before with no problems. As Mr PCB says the key is the diode on the power. I guess the only other consideration is current draw. ODs rarely draw huge current though.


----------



## falzhobel (Sep 28, 2020)

I've done Sea Horse and SeaBed, Captain Bit and RAT and other combinaison without any trouble. Go ahead and get funky . If you are really stressed, just put two power jack....


----------



## Stelloh42 (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks everyone - really appreciate the input. I'm gonna give it a shot - if I succeed I'll post a build report with pics!!!


----------



## Untro (Sep 29, 2020)

Interested in this as well, as i really want to start combining some weird stuff in the same enclosures. Would love to hear soundclips of how it turns out, im into a little bit of noise myself


----------



## Stelloh42 (Sep 30, 2020)

Robert said:


> It should be perfectly fine.   The series polarity protection diode + filter cap of each circuit should help reduce interference between the two circuits via the power supply (compared to just paralleling them together with diode to ground protection).
> 
> It's not going to explode.
> 
> The only way to know for sure about the noise levels is to give it a shot.



thanks - do you mind explaining what the difference is between the two wiring diagrams I attached? I ask because I tried wiring two pythagoras boards in series the way that the first diagram shows -  and the second circuit passed signal in bypass but went dead silent when turned on.

thanks!

-Chris


----------

